# Spigarelli Revolution Riser?



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me a little bit abojt these risers? They look very different that a standard one. I find them interesting and like the look. Whats the theory behind this texhnology?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

I can tell you that I really like mine. I use it for Olympic recurve. I shoot league indoor 20 yards(18 meters). I think for indoor and barebow it is fine. The only complaint that I have is that when I shoot over 46 pounds it creeks a little, I know of other people who shoot over 50lbs and don’t seem to have a problem.( It could all just be in my head) So I will use my gillo G1 for outdoor.
I tend to shoot a few points higher with the spigarelli revolution. But I think that has more to do with that I am more comfortable shooting it. Probably because I shoot it more. 
I think one can shoot a good score with it. For NFAA 20 yards I shoot between a 288 and 295 out of 300. The bow can out shoot me. 
Another thought that I have on this bow is that it is just a giant leaf spring.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Coykoi said:


> I can tell you that I really like mine. I use it for Olympic recurve. I shoot league indoor 20 yards(18 meters). I think for indoor and barebow it is fine. The only complaint that I have is that when I shoot over 46 pounds it creeks a little, I know of other people who shoot over 50lbs and don’t seem to have a problem.( It could all just be in my head) So I will use my gillo G1 for outdoor.
> I tend to shoot a few points higher with the spigarelli revolution. But I think that has more to do with that I am more comfortable shooting it. Probably because I shoot it more.
> I think one can shoot a good score with it. For NFAA 20 yards I shoot between a 288 and 295 out of 300. The bow can out shoot me.
> Another thought that I have on this bow is that it is just a giant leaf spring.


Hey thanks so much for the reply! 
Ive read somewhere that they bent or something on higher pounds but i wont be shooting over 45# anyways. 
Im unfamiliar with a leaf spring but ive heard that this riser does something different than others in terms of how it shoots.
Is it possible to use a rest other than the one supplied? I dont see a berger hole. 
I love the look. I tend to like things that are different lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

It’s an incredible piece of minimalist Italian art. And mine is very quiet. The rest is a special adaptation of the Spigarelli ZT that bolts on with two small bolts and has the hole for the Berger button through it.


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...db-84e6-65aee8d6504e_480x480.jpg?v=1518050410
That is a leaf spring. 
And yes there is a place for the button. The rest is really good that comes with it.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Coykoi said:


> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...db-84e6-65aee8d6504e_480x480.jpg?v=1518050410
> That is a leaf spring.
> And yes there is a place for the button. The rest is really good that comes with it.


Ive never used a rest like the one in the picture. I was planning on using a bodoodle timberdoodle finger rest with it if i could. I guess i just like options lol. What limbs do u put on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

I would suggest trying the rest that comes with it. Give it a couple weeks. The rest is basically a zt rest from spigarelli. Once you have the rest adjusted right you don’t need to think about it again. 
As far as limbs go... I am pretty cheap. I shoot what ever I find used. Right now I have a set of Hoyt excel on. For indoors I have not found a big difference in limbs. They all seam to score about the same for me. But I have not tried I large variety.... 5 sets. Some foam wood and bamboo. Either I am not good enough to know the difference or I am looking at score and not feel


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Coykoi said:


> I would suggest trying the rest that comes with it. Give it a couple weeks. The rest is basically a zt rest from spigarelli. Once you have the rest adjusted right you don’t need to think about it again.
> As far as limbs go... I am pretty cheap. I shoot what ever I find used. Right now I have a set of Hoyt excel on. For indoors I have not found a big difference in limbs. They all seam to score about the same for me. But I have not tried I large variety.... 5 sets. Some foam wood and bamboo. Either I am not good enough to know the difference or I am looking at score and not feel


I would need to use a plunger with that style rest correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes You will need a plunger.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Coykoi said:


> Yes You will need a plunger.


Do you prefer larger risers compared to the smaller ones? Im more into shooting smaller bows so this would be a little different for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

You could order the 23 inch riser and put short limbs on the riser. I think that would be a 64 inch AMO. 
I am 5ft 7in. I have a 27 and 1/4 inch draw I shoot a 25 inch riser with short limbs. 66 AMO. 
So I guess I like to shorter bows. Most people my height that shoot Olympic recurve would/do shoot medium limbs.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Devinocd said:


> Do you prefer larger risers compared to the smaller ones? Im more into shooting smaller bows so this would be a little different for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 23" Revolution with <100 arrows through it with 2 BB weights. PM me if you're interested. 

Paul


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Black46 said:


> I have a 23" Revolution with <100 arrows through it with 2 BB weights. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Paul


Dm me a picture of it and ur price range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Coykoi said:


> You could order the 23 inch riser and put short limbs on the riser. I think that would be a 64 inch AMO.
> I am 5ft 7in. I have a 27 and 1/4 inch draw I shoot a 25 inch riser with short limbs. 66 AMO.
> So I guess I like to shorter bows. Most people my height that shoot Olympic recurve would/do shoot medium limbs.


Thing that sucks about being a 28” draw length. Im at the cut off between a short and a medium -__- 
Id almost always want a smaller bow but not if its gunna make me less accurate.
Too bad they dont make a 21” version. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

Maybe you are perfect.... every riser and limb is made for you. I mean you can buy any limb and know the poundage and not worry about stacking.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The shorter you make the riser the less short limbs will work.

Why the fascination with short bows?


----------



## alish (Jan 31, 2018)

I've shot a Spig Revo for the past year. Great feeling riser - makes most any limb feel and sound better than on other risers because of the built in dampening (between the riser pieces). Balances well. Quite stable when loaded down with barebow weight. 

One thing to consider is the fact that it has less deflex than some of the most successful barebow risers (successful with regard to competition results when shot by archers at the regional and national level - risers like the Gillo G1, Best Moon / Zenit, Bernardini Nilo); so if you're going to use it for competitive barebow recurve you might think about going with a longer bow (riser + limbs) since a shorter bow will make for even less deflex. If using it for Oly recurve then this may not be a concern since the stabilizers provide a similar benefit as greater deflex does (re: torque). I guess, as Grant asked above, asking yourself why you prefer shorter bows and weighing those answers against how important shooting best scores is. If for you it's more about enjoying the shooting and less about being competitive, then get what you're drawn to. If it's more about shooting best scores, then I would suggest looking at what will give you the set-up that will give best scores. There are plenty of reports of top scores being shot at the state / regional level in both barebow and Oly with the Spig Revo, so the riser will do the job. 

Happy Shooting!!


----------



## SteelBuckeye (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow that bow is intriguing. Do you know where it is made? I know they cnc some risers outside of Italy but do some work in country. I love the looks of it.


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I know they had some problems with the bolts that hold the riser together breaking. Did they sort this out?


----------



## roberto94 (Jul 23, 2013)

Does Revolution riser is good for barebow?


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

The revolution was originally meant for bare bow. But another choice might be the gillo G2


----------



## J-Shooter (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm a fan of simple and solid equipment, but Revolutions are fun for barebow. If you get longer bolts, you can stack two barebow weight bars on the front of the riser. They don't have much deflex, so the low and forward center of gravity really creates a nice shot reaction. My riser rocked forward after the shot, which was such a foreign feeling that I kept shooting my old riser, lol.


----------

